# Die Sache mit der Kettenlinie



## -MIK- (3. August 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

an meinem Jimbo habe ich ja wie viele vorne auf 2-fach umgerüstet. Das 36er Blatt liegt schon bereit und der 2-fach SLX-Umwerfer ist bestellt. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, durch die Umrüstung auf 2-fach muss sich doch auch die Kettenlinie ändern, richtig? Die aktuelle Kettenlinie ist ja gemessen mit dem 2. Kettenblatt. Durch den Wegfall des 3. Blatts muss doch nun die Kettenlinie neu, zwischen Blatt 1 und 2 bemessen werden, oder irre ich mich da?

Müsste rein theoretisch nicht noch ein Spacer zwischen Gehäuse und Antriebsseite der Kurbel rein? Würde mir diese Kettenlinie beim Einstellen des Umwerfers entgegenkommen? 

LG
MIK


----------



## Jedisonic (3. August 2011)

An der Position des ersten und zweiten Kettenblatts ändert sich ja nichts, es fällt ja nur das Dritte weg. Die Linie bleibt somit für die beiden Blätter  die Gleiche. Allerdings nutzt du das Ritzelpaket bei 2-fach vorne natürlich über eine größere Breite. Somit läuft die Kette öfter schräg und verschleißt schneller als bei 3-fach vorne. Dem könntest du dann tatsächlich mit deiner Spacer-Variante entgegenwirken. Das alles mal rein theoretisch angenommen. Praktisch nimmt sich das wohl kaum wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2011)

Hmm, aber die Kettenlinie wird doch bei 3-fach am 2. Kettenblatt und bei 2-fach zwischen erstem und zweitem Kettenblatt gemessen, richtig? Wenn ich jetzt vorne nur noch die ersten zwei benutze, dann ändert sich ja auch der Messpunkt oder nicht?

Ich mein, wir reden hier über 5mm, wenn überhaupt aber es ist ja auch bereits jetzt ein 5mm Spacer verbaut.

Nächste Frage wäre, hätte ein weiterer 5mm Spacer noch Platz, bzw. bietet die Afterburner genug Gewinde, um noch einen weiteren zu platzieren.

Würde sich die veränderte Kettenlinie dann auch positiv bei der Einstellung des Umwerfers auswirken?


----------



## Jedisonic (3. August 2011)

Grundsätzlich siehst du das alles richtig. Vor allem scheinst du dir da richtig Gedanken drüber zu machen. Aber warum hast du so die Sorge um die Einstellung des Umwerfers? Den kannst du doch problemlos über den Bowdenzug und die High/Low Schräubchen anpassen.
Bei einem bereits verbauten 5mm Spacer wird es mit noch einem weiteren vermutlich aber auch langsam recht wenig mit den Gewindegängen des Innenlagers. Kommt wohl auf 'nen Versuch drauf an. Stellt sich eher die Frage von wieviel mm genau reden wir, um deine gewünschte Kettenlinie zu treffen?!


----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2011)

Im Moment habe ich mit dem XT-Umwerfer das Problem, dass ich hinten die zwei größten Ritzel fahren kann, ab dann schleift es. Ab dem 3. Ritzel hinten muss ich vorne auf das zweite Blatt schalten. Hab schon alles mögliche versucht, meine letzte Hoffnung, der heute bestellte SLX 2-fach Umwerfer (der XT ist 2/3-fach).

Dann habe ich das Problem, dass ich mit dem 2010er SRAM X.9 Middle Cage Schaltwerk keine Saubere Einstellung finde. Trotz ganz herausgedrehter Low-Schraube (sprich der Käfig liegt schon auf), schwingt das Schaltwerk nicht weit genug nach außen. Hab deswegen schon mit SRAM Kontakt aufgenommen, die haben mir das Schaltwerk getauscht (seit dem scheue ich den Einbau ein wenig. )

Von daher wollte ich alle Faktoren abstellen, die mir die Einstellung versauen, angefangen bei der Kettenlinie.


----------



## Jedisonic (3. August 2011)

Oha, das mit dem Umwerfer ist interessant. Da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der reinrassige 2-fach Umwerfer anders baut, so dass das Problem zumindest behoben ist. Ansonsten kommst wohl um die 100%ige Kettenlinieneinstellung nicht herum.
Das das Schaltwerk so zickt ist doch irgendwie auch komisch. Normalerweise hat die dicke Feder doch so viel Dampf, dass das Schaltwerk automatisch ganz nach rechts zieht, sobald man es lässt?!
Berichte mal, was nach Verwendung des neuen Umwerfers zumindest aus dem Kettenschleifen geworden ist!


----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2011)

Yes Sir, mache ich gerne. Denke, dass wenn der Umwerfer da ist, gibt es einen großen Basteltag, das 36er Blatt kommt dann vorn noch drauf. Mal gucken was das alles gibt...

@Rose: Mich würde aber dennoch mal interessieren, ob noch ein weiterer 5mm Spacer Platz finden würde bzw. notwendig ist.


----------



## herkulars (4. August 2011)

Ich meine das hatte ich schonmal ausprobiert. Links einfach beide Spacer aufgesetzt. Als Ergebniss ließ sich die Kurbel nicht mehr ohne großen Widerstand drehen. Der Preload-Plastikring links war dabei schon auf ganz klein gedreht.


----------

